# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Michiganders are fed up!

## tod evans

https://michiganconservativecoalitio...ugh-car-rally/

Michigan....

We are all concerned for those afflicted with COVID 19. Yes, many of the personal behaviors we have been reminded to use are good practices. Wash your hands. Cover your cough. Stay home if you are sick.

That said, Michiganders are fed up!

Our Governor and her allies are infecting ALL of us with their radical, progressive agenda. There is NO reasoned and public plan to promote our overall physical and economic health!

Dope stores? Open. Abortion clinics? Open. Churches? Shut down. Local businesses? Going broke!

Many have asked us: What should I do? I will go bankrupt if this continues.

Here is the brutal truth. Calling your elected Representative, your elected Senator or even the Capitol wont do a THING. Why? Those offices are all shut down. Plus the electeds have clearly signaled that they will do NOTHING to oppose this Governors tyranny.

To redress our grievances citizens are reduced to doing one thing: TAKE ACTION IN LANSING.

People always say: Conservatives never protest because they are too busy working.

Well, guess what. Youre not working so its time to PROTEST.

Everyone, every citizen, every business owner needs to get out of their house, out of their chair and get in their car, or truck, or anything that is legal to drive on taxpayer funded roads. Then drive to Lansing to circle the Michigan Capitol Building at 100 N. Capitol Avenue at noon on April 15.

Come prepared for a traffic jam in Lansing!

Whitmer wants Michigan to be in gridlock. We plan to give her a gridlock in Lansing!

Stay in your vehicle as the Whitmer police will likely be out to enforce social distancing. That said we need to display our flags, take signs, make noise and make our unhappiness known!

While pushing her progressive agenda, our radical Governor has announced no plan of any kind to restart the economy. Of course, neither has the Legislature! Citizens can use Operation Gridlock to let Lansing know that citizens are FED UP and expect better.

To start, our radical Governor needs to treat us like adults (a/k/a taxpayers who fund her JOB) who are aware that we need to take steps to stay healthy. Apparently, she missed that being healthy INCLUDES having a JOB, opening your business SOON and keeping our Constitutional rights.

There is much to do, but lets start in Lansing at noon on April 15. See you there!

Share this email with your FED UP friends, family, co-workers and neighbors. Let us know on our Facebook page that youll attend. Or follow us on InstaGram at mi_conservative_coalition

----------


## Created4

Good! Any other states doing this? If we can create a list of states that are protesting, the movement might gain speed and go national....

----------


## 69360

I think we will see more of this soon enough. If you look at the comments sections on msm stories about the virus, the tide is turning against the shutdown.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

MAD AS HELL! NATIONAL SHOUT OUT!

That's what we need!

----------


## PAF

> To redress our grievances citizens are reduced to doing one thing: TAKE ACTION IN LANSING.


The intention is good, but I am completely baffled why go to Lansing.

Government has no authority to close down businesses.

Everybody should stand in their local area, keep businesses open, and overwhelm their own local politicians/LEO.

Keeping in mind common sense, if you feel under the weather, or know you are ill, whatever the cause, practice common sense.

Congregating to a central location enables government to centralize their efforts, while alleviating the local politicians.

----------


## pcosmar

I've heard something about it.

----------


## pcosmar

> The intention is good, but I am completely baffled why go to Lansing.
> 
> Government has no authority to close down businesses.
> 
> Everybody should stand in their local area, keep businesses open, and overwhelm their own local politicians/LEO.
> 
> Keeping in mind common sense, if you feel under the weather, or know you are ill, whatever the cause, practice common sense.
> 
> Congregating to a central location enables government to centralize their efforts, while alleviating the local politicians.


There is a plan in Wasthington.. next week.

----------


## PAF

> There is a plan in Wasthington.. next week.


D.C. or state? Link?

Thanks :-)

----------


## VIDEODROME

Left Michigan a few years ago.  That state will always be a mess.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> The intention is good, but I am completely baffled why go to Lansing.
> 
> Government has no authority to close down businesses.
> 
> Everybody should stand in their local area, keep businesses open, and overwhelm their own local politicians/LEO.
> 
> Keeping in mind common sense, if you feel under the weather, or know you are ill, whatever the cause, practice common sense.
> 
> Congregating to a central location enables government to centralize their efforts, while alleviating the local politicians.


Good plan.

----------


## Created4

> D.C. or state? Link?
> 
> Thanks :-)


I believe it was supposed to be today, but I have not seen anything in the news about it:

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news...avirus-restri/

I agree with you. Local protests would be far better. The leaders of the protest should contact their County Sheriff (the only elected law enforcement politician in each County of the U.S), and ask him/her and their deputies to join in and protect their constituents Constitutional rights. If the County Sheriff's feel they have the support of their constituents, they just might participate.

----------


## kpitcher

I don't know if they're actually upset enough to bother or simply ranting on social media because that's what people do. 

One thing that doesn't make much sense is the new rule against traveling to another house. If you own two houses in state, pick one and stay there, no going to a vacation home. However there is no rule against an out of stater coming to to stay at a home. Lots of Chicago people have homes in my area and they are arriving constantly. Talk about a vector for infection.

A big deal is being made about the big box stores like a lowes / home depot / 50K square feet places limiting what can be sold. I have seen so many people bitch about not being able to get seeds. However it's freezing temps at night next week, frost doesn't stop until early may, anyone who has a greenhouse would already be growing things. Seeds are not the issue.  Oh the state also now doesn't allow motor boats, no more fishing. You can kayak tho, no problem. That is plain stupid. 

It's those extra bits of stupidity that are worth being upset about.

----------


## Dary

> A big deal is being made about the big box stores like a lowes / home depot / 50K square feet places limiting what can be sold.


This seemingly random determination of what is deemed essential and non essential for purchase is BS.

I went to Home Depot the other day. I needed primer and paint. I also needed calk and a curtain rod.

The geniuses in charge of deciding what I can and can not purchase have determined that paint and primer is non essential. Therefore unavailable to purchase.

But I could buy the calk and the curtain rod.

Calk and a curtain rod are essential but paint and primer aren't?

Give me a break.

If the store is open and I'm allowed to go to the store, then I should be able to buy whatever it is that I went shopping for.

Deeming paint non essential, while I'm standing there, in the store, with it right there in front of it, within my reach, is just stupid.  

Whoever made that decision should be fired immediately.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Go get em Michigan ! Protest!

----------


## kpitcher

> This seemingly random determination of what is deemed essential and non essential for purchase is BS.
> 
> I went to Home Depot the other day. I needed primer and paint. I also needed calk and a curtain rod.
> 
> The geniuses in charge of deciding what I can and can not purchase have determined that paint and primer is non essential. Therefore unavailable to purchase.
> 
> But I could buy the calk and the curtain rod.
> 
> Calk and a curtain rod are essential but paint and primer aren't?
> ...


My bro in law has a 2nd job at home depot in the paint department.  They had to reorganize the department to comply. Some things, I believe even drywall compound, are still available. How is drywall essential but not even primer?

----------


## tod evans

> How is drywall essential but not even primer?


Politicians.

----------


## pcosmar

> D.C. or state? Link?
> 
> Thanks :-)


Wa. State. Olympia.
https://www.facebook.com/events/661221431329014/

----------


## wizardwatson

I'm surprised this hasn't gotten bumped today.  

It's pretty wild watching some of these videos and tweets.

The first of many?







#operationgridlock on Twitter

----------

